# L'iPad de nouvelle génération et le chargeur secteur



## Babyfasty (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Voici mon problème, j'ai chargé mon iPad avec son chargeur de secteur la première fois tout a bien fonctionné.
Cependant après l'avoir charger et utiliser un peu, j'ai décidé de le charger sur mon iMac de dernière génération, donc tout fonctionne pour le mieux.
Sauf que là, j'ai voulu le recharger avec son chargeur secteur d'origine hélas, ça ne fonctionne plus j'ai testé sur d'autres prises toujours la chose j'ai tenté de changer le cable ensuite le chargeur puis j'ai décidé de remplacer l'iPad par mon iPhone 4. Et par je ne sais par quelle magie cela fonctionne mon iPhone se recharge.
Du coup je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes sont bon le même cas que moi c'est-à-dire : l'iPad se recharge sur l'ordinateur mais pas via son chargeur de secteur d'origine.

Merci d'avance pour l'intérêt que vous porterez à mon problème.


----------



## PDD (9 Avril 2012)

moi c'est l'inverse, mon IPad se recharge avec son chargeur mais pas sur la prise USB de mon MBP, ou il y a une manip à faire que je ne connais pas encore...


----------



## Babyfasty (9 Avril 2012)

PDD a dit:


> moi c'est l'inverse, mon IPad se recharge avec son chargeur mais pas sur la prise USB de mon MBP, ou il y a une manip à faire que je ne connais pas encore...



En fait c'est normal dans le sens où Apple n'a augmenté la charge délivrée par l'USB seulement sur les dernier modèle (depuis la sortie de l'iPad 2).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Avril 2012)

Es tu certains qu'il ne s'agit pas de ton chargeur d'iphone? Celui ci ne fait que 5 w, alors que celui de l'ipad fait 10w... Du coup si tu les as confondu, c'est normal...


----------



## Babyfasty (9 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Es tu certains qu'il ne s'agit pas de ton chargeur d'iphone? Celui ci ne fait que 5 w, alors que celui de l'ipad fait 10w... Du coup si tu les as confondu, c'est normal...



A vrai dire j'ai testé les 2


----------



## Le Mascou (12 Avril 2012)

Si cela ne marche pas sur secteur avec le chargeur 10W iPad, c'est direction le SAV bien entendu


----------



## Babyfasty (12 Avril 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Si cela ne marche pas sur secteur avec le chargeur 10W iPad, c'est direction le SAV bien entendu



Bien sûr, mais au vu de la rupture de stock je pense que je vais attendre un petit peu


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Avril 2012)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Bien sûr, mais au vu de la rupture de stock je pense que je vais attendre un petit peu


Quelle rupture? 

Il y en a plein de dispo dans les Apple store...


----------



## Babyfasty (14 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quelle rupture?
> 
> Il y en a plein de dispo dans les Apple store...



Salut j'ai une question, mon iPad je l'ai acheté chez un APR. Est ce que je peux retourner chez eux? ou faut il que je contacte Apple Online?


----------



## cowpilot (14 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quelle rupture?
> 
> Il y en a plein de dispo dans les Apple store...


Et toujours pas chez les revendeurs en province. S'il y avait tant de stock que ça, ce ne serait pas une à 2 semaines sur l'apple store mais 4 jours.
Il y a bien pénurie ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Et toujours pas chez les revendeurs en province. S'il y avait tant de stock que ça, ce ne serait pas une à 2 semaines sur l'apple store mais 4 jours.
> Il y a bien pénurie ...



En province peut être... Va dans un Apple store parisien, tu ressort avec un iPad sous le bras sans soucis... La pénurie n'est véritable que chez les revendeurs ou en ligne... Le mieux étant de toute façon de passer dans un Apple store physique... Il n'y a que des avantages à ça...


----------

